# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  DEU Presse: Wo Frösche mit den Büffeln leben

## Herp News

*MINDENER TAGEBLATT* (Germany) 01 October 09  _Wo Frösche mit den Büffeln leben - Nabu Projekt: 300 Tümpel für seltene Amphibien schaffen_
            Winzlar (ade). 300 Teiche sollen in Niedersachsen in den kommenden fünf Jahren entstehen - als Heimat für seltene Amphibien. Der Naturschutzbund Deutschland (Nabu hat ein entsprechendes Projekt von der Europäischen Union genehmigt bekommen.
            Der erste Tümpel, an den Thomas Brandt, wissenschaftlicher Leiter der Ökologischen Schutzstation Steinhuder Meer (ÖSSM) in Winzlar die Gruppe von Vertretern der an dem Projekt beteiligten Institutionen führt, ist nur noch eine "Hohlform". Über diese Bezeichnung habe er vor Kurzem selbst noch gelacht, sagt Brandt.
            Nach diesem verhältnismäßig trockenen Sommer sei ihm aber klar, weshalb die Tümpel manches Mal so genannt würden - zu sehen ist eine trockene Mulde mit rissigem Lehmboden. Holger Brandt klärt auf: Da viele der gefährdeten Amphibien kaum Schutzmechanismen gegen Feinde hätten, sei es gut, wenn die Tümpel bei Gelegenheit vollkommen trocken sind. Fische beispielsweise hätten so keine Chance, sich die Frösche und Kröten zu schnappen.
            Rund 100 solcher Tümpel sind mittlerweile angelegt worden. Weitere 165 aus dem nun genehmigten Kontingent von 300 kommen in diese Umgebung. Rund 1,1 Millionen Euro stehen für das Projekt zur Verfügung, rund 500 000 Euro davon kommen vom Land Niedersachsen aus Hannover.
            Über die Anlage der Tümpel hinaus würden von dem Geld auch Landlebensräume aufgewertet - wie etwa mit Hecken für Laubfrösche oder Rohbodenschaffung für Kreuzkröten. Im Umkreis eines Kilometers des trockenen Tümpels und des benachbarten Tümpels, der noch eine größere Pfütze in der Mitte hat, gebe es 14 von 19 in Deutschland beheimateten Amphibienarten.
            Die besondere Lage mit dem Steinhuder Meer, den Feuchtbiotopen und den Ausläufern der Rehburger Berge sei für die Vielfalt zuständig - die Vergrößerung der Populationen in den vergangenen Jahren sei jedoch auf die Schutzmaßnahmen zurückzuführen.
            Und auch für eine Begleiterscheinung der Amphibiengewässer erhofft Brandt sich noch größere Populationen: Etliche Tümpel in den Niedermooren teilen sich Frösche, Kröten und Co. seit Jahren mit Wasserbüffeln. Wie mittlerweile feststeht, sind die Büffel ideale Gefährten für die Amphibien - und vorzüglich in der Lage die moorigen Flächen extensiv zu beweiden.
 Wo Frösche mit den Büffeln leben | Mindener Tageblatt - Uchte

----------


## Kurt

Sprechen Sie Deutch? Ich tue nicht, nicht ein Wort. So, abgesehen vom Zeug habe ich mich vom Geschichtskanal erholt. Panzerfaust und Nachtjäger, nicht genau gesprächiges Material.

----------


## John Clare

Wes just delivers the news, don't be hard on him.  Here's what Google Translate says:

Where frogs live with the buffalo - to create Nabu project: 300 pools for rare amphibians  
 Winzlar (ade). 300 ponds will be built in Lower Saxony in the next five years - as a home for rare amphibians. The Conservation Federation of Germany (Nabu scored approved a similar project from the European Union. 
 The first pond, at the Thomas Brandt, scientific director of the Ecological Protection Station Steinhuder Sea (ÖSSM) Winzlar in the group of representatives of participating in the project, an institution is only a "hollow". About that name he laughed even more recently, says Brandt. 
 After this relatively dry summer, it was not clear why the pools would be called so many times - on show is a dry basin with cracked clay soil. Holger Brandt explains, since many of the endangered amphibians have little protection against enemies, it would be good if the pools are completely dry on occasion. For example, fish that had no chance to grab the frogs and toads too. 
 Approximately 100 of these pools have now been created. Another 165 from the now approved quota of 300 coming into this environment. Around 1.1 million euros for the project are available, some 500 000 of which come from the state of Lower Saxony in Hanover. 
 Regarding the investment of the pools out of the money would also upgraded terrestrial habitats - such as with hedges for frogs or toads Rohbodenschaffung for Phillips. Within a radius of one kilometer, the dry pond and the adjacent pond, which has an even larger puddle in the middle, there were 14 of 19 amphibian species native to Germany. 
 The special position of the stone Meer, the wetlands and the foothills of the mountains Rehburger was responsible for the diversity - the increase in population in recent years, however, was attributed to the protective measures. 
 And also for a concomitant of amphibians waters Brandt hopes to still greater populations: A number of ponds in the fens share frogs, toads and Co. for years with water buffalo. As now established, the buffalo are ideal companions for the amphibians - and especially the ability to graze on extensive marshy areas. 
 Where frogs with the buffaloes | live Minden Tageblatt - lamp

----------


## Kurt

I know. I didn't mean to come off as an ***. Sorry, Wes if I did.

----------

